# Larnaca groceries etc



## aussiejourno (Aug 28, 2008)

Hi there - just wondering about grocery shopping options in Larnaca. 

Apart from supermarkets like Carrefour, what are some good options? I'm interested in somewhere for fresh fruit & vegetables and organics/free range meats. Are there any good weekend markets for fresh produce?

Also, any suggestions for good beauticians? 

Thanks!


----------



## BabsM (May 24, 2008)

There is a farmers market in a municipal car park close to the fort on saturdays but for fresh fruit and vegetables I prefer Prinos which is opposite carrefour.


----------

